
How Fracking Companies Use Facebook Surveillance to Ban Protest - gcb0
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vbj4qb/how-fracking-companies-use-facebook-surveillance-to-ban-protest
======
gcb0
[https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/07/09/231252/how-
fracking...](https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/07/09/231252/how-fracking-
companies-use-facebook-surveillance-to-ban-protest)

